# Homepage Kosten



## freakcx (14. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal hoffe ich hier richtig zu sein, da ich kein passenderes Forum gefunden habe! !

Also zu meiner Frage... Ich soll eine Firmen Homepage+Design erstellen. Gut meine Skills reichen mittlerweile aus doch nun die Frage des Preises!?   Ich habe mich noch nie so wirklich informiert was so was kostet wenn das ein Profi macht!? Ich will ein Preisgünstiges Angebot machen und keinen um sein Geld betrügen. Ich denke zur Objektiven Antwort benötigt ihr ein paar Infos über das was auf die Page soll. Also die Page soll wie gesagt ein Unternehmen repräsentieren, im Grunde nichts wildes! Ich werde dazu ein passendes Design erstellen und die Page coden. Der Umfang denke ich wird am Anfang ein Dutzend Seiten nicht überschreiten. Was meint ihr? Ich habe über ein komplettes Angebot nachgedacht! Oder sind Stunden je nach dem besser?

Bitte um ehrliche Antworten!

Danke!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. März 2005)

Bei mir € 2.500,-


----------



## Methos (15. März 2005)

Das kann man doch so gar nicht sagen, schließlich kommts drauf an ob lediglich der code und das Layout gemacht werden muß oder auch noch die Texte...

Für ne reine Firmenpräsentation sind 2.500 schon recht ordentlich. Kommt natürlich auf die Firma an, aber kleinere bzw. ebenfalls ich AG ler verschreckt man damit ja sofort wieder.

Hast denn mal a Beispiel was du für die 2.500 alles erstellst? Bzw was der Kunde da genau bekommt? Würd mich nur mal so interessieren.


----------



## freakcx (15. März 2005)

*g* kk danke! dann ist mir mein neuer Laptop sicher ;-)


----------



## kevkev (16. März 2005)

Wenn du uns mehr verräts können wir dir auch mehr sagen !:
Was machst du genau? (design, content..)
Für wenn machst du das? (0850 firma, t-com,...)

Natürlich must du auch nachdem du die homepage gemacht hast, für denn kunden weiter da sein, d.h. hat er ein problem mit der homepage, must du ihm helfen, soweit das der eventuelle vertrag, vorschreibt.

Hast du eventuell mal ne homepage bei der wir mal dein können begutachten können?

Ich hab auch mal (freiwillig) ne homepage für ne firma designt (oder, bin noch nicht ganz fertig...), hab aber von 500€ die ersten 250€ schon bekommen.
Denn preis hab ich nicht ausgemacht, d.h. der chef hat denn preis ausgemacht.

gruß Kevin


----------



## Methos (16. März 2005)

Da würd ich doch mal sagen, zeigt her eure Seiten  Der Preis wäre natürlich auch noch interessant. Dann kann man sich ein wenig orientieren. Denn zwischen 2.500 € und 500 € ist ja doch ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## kevkev (16. März 2005)

Ok, gut:
http://www.starslush.com/new/

Die ist noch ein wenig in bearbeitung, d.h. bilder optimieren, auf css umstellen, halt alles das was die vorherige seite nicht hat, obwohl sie gleich aussieht (is ja auch von mir, nur unbearbeitet )

gruß kevin


----------



## hpvw (16. März 2005)

Für "ein dutzend" Seiten halte auch eher 500 € als 2500 € für realistisch. Da sollte aber auch schon ein bisschen Coding drin sein, zum Beispiel ein Kontaktformular. Selbst wenn Du Dir den Inhalt selbst aus den Fingern saugen und zum Bilder machen hinlaufen musst, sind über 1000 €, meiner Meinung nach, Wucher. Für 2500 € musst du schon wirklich was "großes" bieten.
2500 € ist vielleicht realistisch, wenn die Hostingkosten für ein Jahr inklusive sind (und Du die Verfügbarkeit garantierst) und Du außerdem zusicherst ohne Mehrkosten ein Jahr lang die Seite zu erweitern, News einzubauen und Änderungswünsche des Kunden zu erfüllen, also einen Rund-Um-Service bietest.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## liquidbeats (16. März 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir € 2.500,-


Ist das ergebniss gut, so ist dieser Preis Tragbar.
Man darf ja nicht vergessen was alles bezahlt werden muss  und wie Lange man sich solch einem Projekt widmet.
Macht man es Privat schauts anders aus.

Daniel ist das zzgl. Mwst oder inkl. ?

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2005)

Hallo? Wo lebt ihr denn? Gibts auf eurem Planeten freie Kost und Logis?

Wenn man so ein Projekt ernsthaft angeht sitzt man insgesamt schon eine Woche.
480 € Tagessatz (Netto) * 5 Tage -> 2.400 €
20% Aufschlag weil der Kunde sowieso nerven wird -> 2.880 €
Bisschen feilschen lassen und auf 2.500 € einigen.

Dann kann man auch Miete, Essen und offizielle Software bezahlen.


----------



## freakcx (21. März 2005)

Daniel ich bin auch deiner Meinung, ich sagte bereits was ich vor habe! Ich biete qualitativ hochwertige Ware! Ich werde es in PhP coden und das Design kommt auch noch dazu(wurde aber alles schon oben geschrieben) Selbstverständlich will ich keinen über den Tisch ziehen aber mal ehrlich, wie Daniel sagte sitzt man da wirklich lange dran sprich design, umentscheidungen des Kunden, einbetten des designs... Selbstverständlich werde ich ihnen dann kleinere Veränderungen um sonst und größere gegen kleinen Aufpreis umsetzen. Aber meine Frage ist wie rechne ich das am besten. Festpreis, Stundenlohn, Abrechnung pro Seite? Was ist das beste? Und was ist so im Preis real und was zu viel?

PS: Die HP ist für eine Maschinenbauingenieur's Firma und wird Kontakt, Representation und einige Beispiele der Maschinen die sie bauen können beinhalten, wie gesagt erstmal rechne ich mit 12Seiten.

Freak


----------



## Methos (21. März 2005)

Also ich denke das kommt immer auf das Projekt an. Sieht es entsprechend gut aus und der Rest stimmt auch ist der der Kunde zufrieden und hat sicher auch nichts wenn er die Leistung entsprechend bezahlt. Aus dem Grunde wollte ich ja immer die Projekte und den Betrag gegenübergestellt sehen. Erst dann kann man sich doch ein Bild davon machen. Aber nicht mit diesen Daten sieht man alles. z.b. wie oft wurde das Design umgeworfen weil der Kunde was anderes wollte usw.
Aber 480 Tagessatz ist schon ganz in Ordnung für mich ein wenig hoch


----------



## chpa (21. März 2005)

Muss man für so nen Auftrag eigentlich ein Gewerbe anmelden?


----------



## Methos (21. März 2005)

Wenn der Kunde eine Rechnung möchte, ja. Ansonsten ....


----------



## liquidbeats (22. März 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat Vollkommen Recht


----------



## black5 (26. März 2005)

Oh weh,

480 € Tagessatz mal x Tage + Motzzuschlag.

Knallharte Antwort - Du träumst, 480 € / Tag kannst Du verlangen wenn du entsprechende Referenzen und einen Guten Namen hast. Als Anfänger / Blutiger Laie - oder hast du Grafik oder Design studiert oder als Wahlfach belegt, kannst du glücklich sein wenn du so etwa 10 Euro / Stunde bekommst. Verlangen kannst du viel, nur in der heutigen Zeit zahlt das keiner mehr. Jeder Praktikant vom Arbeitsamt ist umsonst, macht die gleiche Arbeit in kürzerer Zeit weil er hofft nen Job zu kriegen. Jeder Abiturient der einen Informatik Leistungskurs belegt hat, glaubt heute das er Killerseiten schreiben kann und er versucht es auch (blinkende GIFs, knallbuntes Design und 1-2 Mega grosse Flashanimationen deren Ladung nicht übersprungen werden kann).
Hast du einen Kunden sagt er : Mach mal was und zeig es mir - Danke ab hier können wir alleine weitermachen. 
Und du träumst von 2000 Euro . Komm auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Da draussen sind zu viele Ich-AG ler die das grosse Geld verdienen wollen. Die unterbieten jeden Preis.

Black5


----------



## liquidbeats (26. März 2005)

black5 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da draussen sind zu viele Ich-AG ler die das grosse Geld verdienen wollen. Die unterbieten jeden Preis.
> 
> Black5


 Die Unterbieten nicht nur meist den Preis


----------



## simonef (2. April 2005)

Hallo Freak,

also "bei uns"  kostet ein Design ca. 1000 Euro. (auch mal 800 mit Glück)
Weil das Design selber ist ja vom Inhalt recht unabhängig.

Die meisten Kunden wollen natürlich ein Pauschalangebot - wie lange du brauchst ist denen vollkommen egal.
Im Angebot rechnest du ihnen am besten die Stunden vor, damit sie eine Vorstellung bekommen.

"in PHP-Coden"  ;-) 
mit include() und Kontaktformular ist das dann für PHP max. 1 Stunde  ;-) 

Mit Datenbank oder CMS wäre das was anderes, aber davon schreibst du nix.
Also würde ich mal sagen ist zwischen 1500 und 2000 realistisch, wenns wirklich gut ist.

cu
simone


----------



## Basileus (2. April 2005)

Ziemliche Phantomdiskussion hier .....

Zunächst mal sollte klar sein, das wir hier nicht über Schwarzarbeit und Arbeiten mit gecrackten Programmen reden. Wir reden über Nettopreise, die der Kunde mit 16% USt. mit ordentlicher Rechnung erhält. Das ist die Basis. Der Rest ist Kalkukation. Prinzipiell kann natürlich jeder alles verlangen, die Frage ist wohl eher, was realistisch ist.

Prinzipiell gilt: Tagessatz = 6-8 * Stundensatz + Kostenpauschale.
Stundensatz ist dabei das, was der leistenden Person zugute kommt, die Kostenpauschale eine Mixtur aus Kommunikationskosten, Raummieten, Fahrtkosten,  Material, Lizenzkosten und Kosten für Drittleistungen.
Wenn wir davon ausgehen, das ihr ordentlich Steuern bezahlt, und keine Schmarotzer seid müssen wir vom Stundensatz ca. 35% Lohnsteuern, Mehrwertsteuern, Gebühren, Versicherungen und Abgaben abrechnen, es bleiben also von 10€ : *6.50€*.

Die Kostenseite (sollte in der Rechnung immer detailliert gemacht sein) beinhaltet alle Kosten, die dem Macher zur Last fallen, um das spezifische Produkt zu erstellen (SAP).
Es ist also teurer, sich eine Webseite von dem Typen mit dem Mega-repräsentativen Büro machen zu lassen, als von dem Typen aus der stinkenden WG, klar eigentlich.

Wenn ihr ehrlich seid, und eure Kunden nicht verscheissern wollt (was ratsam ist), dann stellt ihr Ihnen auch nur Kosten in Rechnung, die auch anfallen, und die ihr nötigstenfalls nachweisen könnt.

*Also mal ein paar Beispiele:*

*a.) 'Der Idiot'*

_'Ich nehme 10€ die Stunde und stelle keine Kosten in Rechnung.'_

Wenn du aus der Ausbildung draussen bist, nicht mehr bei Mami wohnst und legal arbeitest, dann bleiben dir von den 10€ etwa 6,50 - 7, 50 € nach Steuern und Gebühren.
Aber auch du wirst Kosten haben, mein Sohn. Somit sind wir dann bei etwa 4- 5 € pro Stunde  - _Soviel verdient ein Pole der Tag und Nacht Schweinehälften ausnimmt in Deutschland - der Zoll nennt das 'moderne Sklaverei', aber du wohnst weder in Polen noch mit 20 Mann in einer 3Zimmer Wohnung, also stehst du damit noch schlechter als der genannte Pole, und zwar ganz real nach wirtschaftlichen Kriterien, also irgendwo unter 'Sklave' - wo war das noch gleich ?_

Eine Webseite mit PHP, Design und Content á 12 Seiten sind hier für 150 - 250 € zu erhalten, und der Macher denkt meisst, er hätte es raus. Über die Qualität, die ein verhungernder Sklave liefern kann, wollen wir uns hier jetzt nicht streiten.

*b.) der Semi-Professionelle*

_Ich habe einen Heimarbeitsplatz im Wohnbereich, einen fetten Computer, Lizenzen, ein Auto und habe jahrelang hart gearbeitet, um zu können was ich kann. Ich nehme 20€ die Stunde, zahle Steuern und berechne meinen Kunden eine schmale Kostenpauschale, Anfahrten und was sonst noch so anfällt. _

Nach unserer Rechnung bleiben etwa *13,00€* pro Stunde hängen, bei 6 abgerechneten Stunden pro Tag also 78,00€ Netto im Monat, die Kostenpauschale gibt einen kleinen Zuschuss zu Miete und Telephonrechnung.
Bei einer Auslastung von 20 Tagen im Monat sind das immerhin 1560,00€ im Monat, was einen Studenten ernährt und einem jungen Menschen reichen kann. 

Eine Webseite mit PHP, Design und Content á 12 Seiten sind hier für 500 - 1000€ zu erhalten, die Qualität kann gut sein, aber der Kunde hat zumindest das Gefühl kein Sklaventreiber zu sein.

...

Um es abzukürzen, Professionelle Freelancer nehmen mindestens 50€ / h und ab 400€ Tagessatz, müssen aber, um zumindest in meinen Augen professionell zu sein, mit Büro und ständiger Erreichbarkeit gesegnet sein, auf dem absolut letzten Stand der Dinge sein und allen technischen Schnickschnack zur Verfügung haben. Dabei sind dann Monatsverdienste ab 2500€ bis .... möglich und verdient. Eine Webseite unter 1000€ ist hier nicht zu haben, aber Ergebnis und Preis stimmen keinen Kunden unglücklich.
Und um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Professionell sein heisst produktiv sein. Und Produktiv sein heisst nun mal schnell sein. Und schnell sein heisst billig sein, und das auf hohem Niveau. Will meinen: für 1000 € leiste ich mehr als der Typ aus Beispiel a.) wenn er jemals einen Auftrag über 1000€ erhalten sollte......, ohne mich dabei übermässig anzustrengen ....

just my 2 cents...

B


----------



## simonef (2. April 2005)

Hallo B,

aber leider ist 0x50€ immer noch 0 und davon zahlt sich weder Büro, Auto, Krankenversicherung, noch sonstwas....

*seufz*

ist aber leider   

cu
simone


----------



## Basileus (2. April 2005)

Ein Grund mehr, um Flash im Portfolio zu haben *evilgrin* ...


----------



## simonef (2. April 2005)

*seufz*

also als Anwendungsentwickler finde ich es schon schlimm genug, dass ich fast nur noch HPs mache...

Aber das aller schlimmste ist, dass jeder erst Mal meint, er könnte das selber machen   
Das haben die VOR dem HTML-Kurs auch gemeint...  ;-] 

cu
simone


----------



## simonef (3. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

weil wir grad beim Thema sind, noch eine kleine Frage von mir.

*Wie macht ihr denn ein Angebot?*

D.h., wie weit geht euer Design-Vorschlag.
Macht ihr quasi mehrere (wieviele) Designvorschläge und der Kunde kann sich dann einen aussuchen, oder garnix in der Art, oder wie....

Weil wenn man schon ein fertiges Design als Angebot abliefert, ist das ja kein Angebot mehr  
Andererseits muss der Kunde ja auch wissen, woran er ist.

danke

cu
simone


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. April 2005)

Ohne Designvorschläge geht nix, außer du bist schon richtig groß im Geschäft. Es sollten schon zwei+ Vorschläge sein, diese sollten sich auch merklich unterscheiden. Ist wie Schuhe kaufen  ;-]


----------



## black5 (4. April 2005)

So ganz versteh ich die Frage nicht -
erstellst du ein layout und gehst damit zu potenziellen Kunden um ihm ne HP "aufzuschwatzen" oder schickst ihm ne Mail. Unaufgeforderte Angebote sind Abmahnfähig. 
Kommt der Kunde allerdings zu dir und sagt :"Kannste mir ne HP machen" sollte er allerdings schon selber einige Ideen haben - schon mal was von CD (Corporate Design) gehört? Du kannst nicht irgendein Layout mit irgendwelchen Farben und Schriften entwerfen, Schriften, Farben und Logos sind meistens schon als Hardcopies bei Firmen vorhanden, also kann ein Layout nur in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kunden erstellt werden.

Dem Kunden ein Layout "aufzuschwatzen" oder zu "empfehlen", davon kann ich nur abraten! Irgenwann arbeitest du dann gegen den Kunden statt mit ihm.

black5


----------



## simonef (4. April 2005)

Danke Daniel, hatte ich schon befürchtet.   
Und wie sieht so ein Designvorschlag z.B. aus?
Ein Bild, mit einer möglichen Seite? Was ist mit Links, z.B. mouseover, etc.?
Größenänderungen bei unterschiedlicher Fenstergröße/Textlängen?

Einzelheiten z.B. Bilder, Rahmen, Größen nur ungefähr, oder genau?

@black5

das ist eigentlich vollkommen unabhängig davon, warum das Angebot erstellt wird und wie es dazu kommt.


> Unaufgeforderte Angebote sind Abmahnfähig.


Und was ist dann der Unterschied zu Werbung?   

In meinem "nicht ganz konkreten" Fall geht es um einen Bekannten, der von UNS ein Angebot bekommt. (Natürlich hab ich ihn vorher gefragt   )
Der hat weder Logo, doch CD noch sonst irgendwas. (Dafür kriegt er gleich ein Angebot mit.)
Normaler Weise ist das Design nicht meine Aufgabe (drum "von UNS" und "nicht ganz konkret"), aber ich will mich quasi einarbeiten. Private HPs sind ja ganz was anderes, da kann man sich austoben, aber bei Geschäftlichen Sites muss man schon mehr leisten.

Und ehrlich gesagt ist mir noch kein Kunde untergekommen, der weiß, was er will   
Natürlich kann man nach Farben fragen, etc. und das CD ist immer wichtig, wenn vorhanden.
Die meisten wissen aber nicht mal genau, was z.B. ein Programm genau machen soll...
Also bekommen sie Vorschläge und können dann aussuchen. Sie können ja auch kombinieren - das wie hier und das von da.... etc.
Wer lässt sich heute schon Maßschuhe fertigen   

cu
simone


----------



## Jantz (5. April 2005)

Naja kommt drauf an was du willst.

Mit einem CMS + Flash Design + Logo und Sprüchen/texten bezahlst du dich dumm und dusselig bei einer Firma. Im Privatbereich wird dz. dumping übelster Sorte betrieben.

Viele Leute denken sie wären Profis weil sie irgendwelche Mode Banners in Photoshop erstellen, haben aber noch nie was vonb Illustrator gehört.

Oder viele denken sie wären die PHP Cracks weil sie ein Newssystem auf textfiles Basis schreiben können, kennen aber weder Sicherheitsaspekte oder haben noch nie das Wort cookies gehört bzw. interessieren sich garnicht für Datenschutz.

In meinen Augen gibt es derzeit zuviele Schwimmer, die den Profis das leben schwer machen.

Zu allen überfluss wird das Netz weiter volgespammt mit dreckigen Websites...

Im klartext, traust du es dir w3.org konform und zukunftsicher zu programmieren? xhmtl/xml/php/sql/CSS?

Dann verlang das was du die Stunde nehmen würdest. Wenn du jenseits der 100€ Grenze pro Stunde arbeitest bzw. arbeiten kannst, verdienst du meinen vollsten Respekt.

350€ max. für augenangenehmes Design und w3.org konformen HTML/XHTML/CSS mit bischen PHP (Webmail Server und solch zeug oder kleines Newssystem).

Naja ich schreibe schon wieder zuviel.

Gruß


----------



## Jantz (5. April 2005)

simonef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> weil wir grad beim Thema sind, noch eine kleine Frage von mir.
> 
> ...




Naja bei Logos sagt man ohne unkosten ~ 3 Vorschläge.

So mache ich das persönlich überall. Jedoch Grafiken alle geschützt und als Vorlangen, Änderungen können in der Endfassung ja immernoch ausgearbeitet werden.

Aber im endeffekt wird die Arbeitszeit automatisch mit in den Endpreis mit eingerechnet, keiner kann sich leisten umsonst zu arbeiten.

Ist immer so eine Gefühlsfrage finde ich.


----------



## black5 (5. April 2005)

Jantz, da muss ich dir recht geben - zu viel Müll da "draussen". Und wenn die meisten dieser "Preisbrecher" ja noch Photoshop hätten, die murksen mit Share- und Freeware Versionen rum oder glaubst du tatsächlich das irgendeiner dieser Möchtegernprogrammierer einige Tausend Euros in SW investiert habt? Ist ganz einfach rauszukriegen, verlang eine ordentliche Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt. bzw mit Angabe der Steuernummer, so wie es sich auf Rechnungen gehört - und siehe da - man bekommt kalte Füsse.

Aber - warum muss es immer Flash sein, ich weiss nicht wer mit diesem Blödsinn angefangen hat, auf B2B Seiten findet man so einen Quatsch äusserst selten, Inhalte zählen, nicht bunte Flashanimationen. Wer Flash einsetzt hatte keine besseren Ideen!

Black5

Ooops - beinahe vergessen:

Was vestehst du unter Grafiken "geschützt", etwa Copyright, Registered oder sonstige Insignien und Logos? Ist alles sinnlos solange die Sachen nicht offiziell bei den Verwertungsgesellschfaten registriert sind. du kannst 100mal ein Copyright angeben, wenn es nicht offiziell registriert ist, ist es das Papier nicht wert auf dem es steht und jeder kann damit machen was er will. Insoweit sind 90% aller Copyrightangaben im Deutschsprahcigen Netz für die Katz.


----------



## ice_thunder (6. April 2005)

Also es gibt auch Webdesigner die ihre Kunden richtig über den Tisch ziehen! Das Dorf, indem ich wohne hat eine Website, bei einem berufs Webdesigner, in Auftrag gegeben. Das Ergebniss war ein Preis von circa 16000 Euro und einer Seite die mit frontpage erstellt wurde (siehe hier http://www.buggingen.de/). Ich hätte sowas für weniger als 50 Euro geschrieben, aber mich hat ja mal wieder keiner  gefragt  ! 
Wenn der jenige der sie in Auftrag gibt keine Ahnung hat kann man fast jeden Preis verlangen


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Die Seite ist ja mehr als ein Horrortrip!
Mit Frontpage zusammengeklickt - und verstösst von vorne bis hinten gegen das TDG und das Behindertengleichstellungsgesetz.

Aber warscheinlich ist der "Webdesigner"   der Bruder oder Enkel oder sonstwas vom Bürgermeister. Jedenfalls klasse Seite für die Abteilung  "So bitte nicht!"

Wer zahlt den für sowas soviel Geld - Na ja jetzt weiss man auch wo die Steuergelder bleiben - bestes Beispiel ist die Seite der Bundesanstalt für Arbeit - Ne Müllseite die nicht funktioniert und einige hundert tausend Eus gekostet hat. Auch so ein Negativbeispiel.

Black5


----------



## simonef (6. April 2005)

ich hatte ja noch was besseres....

mein Designer wollte die umbedingt machen, weil der Domainname so toll ist   

Auf jeden Fall war denen ein kompletter Internetauftritt am besten mit Shop max. 1000 Euro wert.
Er ist dann mal mit Designvorlagen hin und die haben sich total aufgespielt, von wegen, das wäre kindisch, etc   
(die Designs sind wirklich nicht schlecht....)

Das was vorher online war, war wirklich toll.
Aber das, was sie jetzt gekriegt haben, hätte ich für das Geld auch ohne Designer geschafft  ;-) 

Golfschule 

das Hintergrundbild! (1. wird man blind und 2. ist ein Fehler drin)
warum steht oben immer die gleiche URL? (ich kann das nicht und bin stolz drauf )

Da soll wohl noch mal gaaanz viel mehr Inhalt kommen, aber woher?
Aber besser als der letzte Shop: Da war ernshaft ein Bild drin (so mit Paint gemalt...), als Testobjekt für 1Euro. Und das PRODUKTIV

Und email per mailto... unter zu wenig Spam werden die wohl nicht leiden  ;-] 

Ich werde mich in Zukunft übrigens auch so im Quelltext verewigen 

noch ein Tipp: impressum (ist immer gaaanz unten), dann Realisierung (den Link) und glücklich sein    deGroup geht garnicht 
und bevor man auf interactive klickt, sollte man die Lautsprecher ausmachen 

Das mit den 16000 Euro ist ja gut und schön, aber die kriegen erfahrungsgemäß immer nur die anderen. Ich müsste sie eher zahlen   

cu
simone


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Wenn mir einer so eine Seite in Netz stellt die rechtlich nicht einwandfrei ist, kriegt er keinen Cent bis zur Nachbesserung. Wir reden hier von Werkverträgen und nicht von "mach mir ma ne homepätsch". Die Golfschule würd ich gerne abmahnen -aber leider hab ich keine Golfschule oder bin sonstwie durch die Seite geschädigt - ausser an den Augen   

Black5


----------



## simonef (6. April 2005)

Hallo black5,

was ist denn an der Seite rechtlich nicht in Ordnung?
(War bisher nie mein Problem)

Das Impressum ist ja da....

Kann man das irgendwo (gesammelt) nachlesen?
danke

cu
simone


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Es geht nicht nur darum das ein Impressum vorhanden ist - es muss auch einige gewisse Minimumangaben enthalten, bei einer GmbH (einer juristischen Person) der Name des Geschäftsführers mit Zusatz Geschäftsführer (übrigens gibt es einen Geschäftsführer nur bei Gesellschaften und nicht wie so oft angegeben bei Einzelunternehmen, da nennt sich der gute Mann dann nämlich Inhaber oder Betreiber), Nr des Handelsregistereintrags und bei welchem Gericht dieser Eintrag vorgenommen wurde. Dem Impressum nach handelt es sich um eine GmbH, man gibt sogar die HRB Nummer an, aber unterlässt es den Geschäftsführer dieser juristischen Person zu benennen - Abmahnung Pkt 1, sowie das Gericht an dem die GmbH eingetragen ist - Abmahnung Pkt. 2. 


Den Oroginaltext des TDG findet man hier -
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tdg/

Mit viel Mühe zusammengestellt mit erläuternden Kommentaren -
http://www.anbieterkennung.de/

Dazu gehört noch in einigen Bereichen - ob gewerblich oder geschäftsmässig - der Mediendienstestaatsvertrag, der je nach Bundesland einige Besonderheiten hat.

Es reicht also nicht nur die Angabe eines Impressums, sondern man sollte sich auch an die Mindestforderungen halten.
Einige "Könner" die Angst vor spam haben verstecken Ihre E-Mail in Bildern die sie einbinden oder verschlüsseln sie mit Scripts - Pech gehabt, das ist nicht gestattet, da nicht auf allen Rechern alle scriptarten aktiviert sind (Firmennetze z.B.) und bei eingebundenen Bildern haben Textbrowser keine Chance. Man muss an soviel denken beim Impressum dass das Erstellen der "eigentlichen" Seiten ein Kinderspiel dagegen ist - na gut nicht ganz - aber fast.

Black5


----------



## simonef (6. April 2005)

huh, danke, dann muss ich bei mir echt noch eine Telefonnummer angeben.

Reicht eigentlich ein Kontaktformular (PHP)?
Wird mir per email geschickt und ist ja sogar besser, weil der Absender keine eigene Adresse braucht....

Hab da auch im Originaltext nichts dazu gefunden. Ist ja auch schwer - über die Site könnten wir auch noch herfallen, wenn wir grad dabei sind 

Aber den kannte ich schon "_Sehr weitgehend und in Teilen realitätsfremd ist das Urteil des OLG München vom 12.02.2004, welches z.B. ein längeres Scrollen bis zum Ende einer Seite für den Nutzer als nicht zumutbar bezeichnet und somit nahelegt, daß der Link "Impressum" stets im sichtbaren Teil einer Website plaziert werden müßte._" 
das würde ja auch bei ein paar von den Seiten zutreffen.

cu
simone


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Versteh ich nicht ganz



> Reicht eigentlich ein Kontaktformular (PHP)?
> Wird mir per email geschickt und ist ja sogar besser, weil der Absender keine eigene Adresse braucht....



Willst du deine e-Mail Adresse "hinter" einem Script "verstecken". Nicht gut. wenn ich jetzt noch gar keine Mail schreiben will, sondern erst morgen und von zuhause...? Wo krieg ich die Adresse her?

Black5


----------



## simonef (6. April 2005)

Nö, ich nix wirklich wolle 

Wenn du mir von woanders schreiben willst, kannst du dir ja die URL aufschreiben 
Oder muss man dann die Email auch von einem tollen Handy schicken können, das NUR Email kann?

Eigentlich ist es mir ja egal, Spam krieg ich so auch  , ich versteh's nur nicht.

cu
simone


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Frag mich doch nicht nach dem Sinn dieser Angaben  ;-] 
Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht - und bei einigen Seiten hab ich auch schon das Impressum komplett weggelassen.   (weglassen sollen/müssen)

Black5

re spam - kein spamfilter? bei deinem pop3 oder isam account


----------



## simonef (6. April 2005)

Nur steht da ja nix explizit von Kontakformularen....
aber gerade dann ist es wohl besser 
___________

Na, soviel Spam auch wieder nicht.

Und mit Spamfiltern hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen. Manche "Werbung" (nennt sich dann Newsletter) will man doch sehen und ich kenne genügend Leute, die eine "verdächtige" Emailadresse haben.
(Ja, peinlich, ich weiß.)

Als Programmierer weiß man halt um die Schwächen von Programmen 

cu
simone
(jetzt vollkommen gläsern ;-) )


----------



## Jantz (11. April 2005)

black5 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jantz, da muss ich dir recht geben - zu viel Müll da "draussen". Und wenn die meisten dieser "Preisbrecher" ja noch Photoshop hätten, die murksen mit Share- und Freeware Versionen rum oder glaubst du tatsächlich das irgendeiner dieser Möchtegernprogrammierer einige Tausend Euros in SW investiert habt? Ist ganz einfach rauszukriegen, verlang eine ordentliche Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt. bzw mit Angabe der Steuernummer, so wie es sich auf Rechnungen gehört - und siehe da - man bekommt kalte Füsse.
> 
> Aber - warum muss es immer Flash sein, ich weiss nicht wer mit diesem Blödsinn angefangen hat, auf B2B Seiten findet man so einen Quatsch äusserst selten, Inhalte zählen, nicht bunte Flashanimationen. Wer Flash einsetzt hatte keine besseren Ideen!
> 
> ...



Ja das weiss ich black5, welche Schüler kann auch soviel geld in solche Software investieren , klar das da schwarzhandel betrieben wird.. dasproblem -> Den leuten störrt das nicht, weil die nur den Preis sehen, für welchen ihr neue Webshop online geht.

Flash deshalb weil das unsere Chef das sagt , bzw Flash entwickler angestellt haben. Bin auch kein fan von flash weil ich es nicht kann.

Jede Webseite ist anders. Zieh dir mal das Frameset von coca cola.. du wirst stauen was die aus Frames rausgeholt haben (gigantisch klasse).

Logos etc schützen? Vorm Kunden? Wasserzeichen drüber. Nur als .Jpg mit weissen hintergrund verschicken.Andere chancen haste nicht. 

MfG


----------

